# Gillette,WY.



## Shaun Bowler (Aug 30, 2005)

Has anyone out here ever worked there?


----------



## GOBRDGO (Aug 31, 2005)

I have, a real small town, nice enough people, It's Wyoming (WINDY). I was diving there. I wasn't a woodcutter.


----------



## Ryan Willock (Aug 31, 2005)

The food out west SUCKS!!! You'd think they would know how to cook a good steak.... but NOPE! Other than that its nice out there. I spent three weeks back in june driving around Colrodo, Utah, Idaho, Montana and Wyoming.


----------



## Shaun Bowler (Aug 31, 2005)

You know what I thought the same thing. The food does suck. I had a pizza, mexican food,chicken, and a steak. Since I spend a lot of time traveling the SW, I have found that to be the case in small cities.


----------



## Ryan Willock (Aug 31, 2005)

I've found the food in the SW to be good on average but the northern rockies sucked as far as the food went!


----------



## pmuscato (Sep 6, 2005)

I worked Tree work in Casper Wyo. Seasonal, firewood and unemployment checks got me through the winters. Very windy but the trees are easy to work on.It's a very different place to live, but it has its moments.


----------

